# Enterprise Solutions > SAP R/3 Sap Script printing options for different pages.

## noorabap

How to give the portaite format for my last page in sap script when remaining all pages are in Landscape format?

----------


## meghag_24

I have a requirement in which I have to print on both the sides of a page in different formats. The first page is printed in Landscape format and the backside of the same page should be printed in portrait format. This pattern is followed for the next pages as well.

To implement this requirement I have used the print control commands 
"SPORT" -- To print in portrait format
"SLAND" -- To print in landscape format

However, while printing the form the print control command "SLAND" automatically triggers an event "NEW-PAGE" and as a result we get blank pages after every page.

regards
megha

----------


## MikeRoger

Yeah it is not easy when you are implementing both the formats at one place. Sap Script printing options are totally different for this.You need two command as d3escribed above like SPORT AND SLAND.

----------

